# Eu am păţit la fel.



## Bântuit

Bună


"Eu am păţit la fel."

Presupun că asta înseamnă:"the same thing happened to me."

Vreau să ştiu dacă verbul *a păţi* e folosit fără dativul.

Mulţumesc.


----------



## rozmarin

Ai dreptate. Înseamnă "the same thing happened to me". De obicei un lucru rău sau neplăcut. Nu apare complementul indirect, la cazul dativ, pentru că acţiunea descrisă de verbul "a păţi" este suferită de subiect. Nu poate fi un lucru pe care subiectul îl face cuiva.


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc pentru ajutor.


----------



## farscape

Eu am păţit la fel <-> Mie mi s-a întâmplat la fel (sper să nu  creeze mai multă confuzie, dar e mai aproape de forma citată în engleză)

*la fel* - locuţiune adverbială- este pe post de complement  indirect (circumstanţial de mod) care descrie modul în care s-a  desfăşurat acţiunea sau păţania.

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mi-am amintit "Mie mi s-a întâmplat la fel" ,când am văzut-o prima dată.


----------

